# Suggest a good lcd/led tv @ 15k max



## vickybat (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi guys

Want to purchase an lcd/led based tv *(not monitor)* as our 21 inch crt has gone kaput.

Don't have a high budget and need to make a purchase decision asap. I can at best exceed the budget by 2-3k max but not more than that.

I know fullhd tv's won't be possible at this budget but 720p ones will do fine. 

22-26 inch tv's will be appreciated if they fall under this budget.

So guys can you please help me in making this buying decision?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 5, 2011)

samsung LA22C480 - 14k 
m using this model also..


----------



## vickybat (Mar 5, 2011)

^^ Thanks pulkit. How is the performance buddy? Is there any good led backlit models in this price?

How is Samsung UA22C4000PM? Its led actually.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 5, 2011)

well its have been around 2 months nw.. picture quality and sound is good.
vol @ 20 is more than enough for my room.. after 60 and 70 it gets lil noisy bt thats ohkk..
it plays almost all formats of video including ,mkv.. 

i wont suggest LED fir this small screen for a room.. get a bigger LCD screen instead of led backlit tv


----------



## vickybat (Mar 6, 2011)

^^ How are the viewing angles buddy? Are those acceptable for a TN panel? Actually the difference between ccfl backlit and led backlit tv's is 2k and the latter is lot thinner and has less power consumption.

The 26inch is 26k and is a bit expensive for me.

The guy also showed me a 24inch panasonic c series lcd and its priced at 22k. It was an ips panel. How is it?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 6, 2011)

viewing angles are good.. arnd 130 degree max.. 
yeah bt for picture quality dere is nt a big difference..

dnt know abt panasonic buddy bt someone on TDF "dreatica" using philips 24" LCD Full HD.. ask him about the performance of philips ?its price was 15k i think.. 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/members/dreatica.html


----------



## vickybat (Mar 6, 2011)

^^ I have dropped a pm to dreatica. Lets see what he replies. I will make the purchase tomorrow maybe.

If he doesn't reply, should i stick with samsung led?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 6, 2011)

yeah in dat case dont think much and definately go for samsung LED.. the only thing dat doesn't look good is HD ready instead of Full HD.. and phlips has FullHD.. so i would suggest to you to take a look to philips once before buying..

n wht is your usage? will you wall mount ur tv?


----------



## vickybat (Mar 6, 2011)

^^Normal tv watching ( my parents and grandparents). Rarely they watch hd cotent. Probably will hook an airtel dth.

Yes i will probably wall mount. So whats your opinion buddy?


----------



## vickybat (Mar 11, 2011)

Close this thread *ico* or any moderators. I have made my purchase. (LG 32 inch full hd tv @ 30.3k).


----------

